# A Westbury 'Wyvern'



## Tomlinson (Mar 9, 2017)

Always liked this engine but the cost of the castings would put me off . However, I recently took the plunge and paid for a years enjoyment up-front.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6QkfCSsH1D-N0l4UnlPOUZ4WFk?usp=sharing


----------

